# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Silny ból brzucha i nagła utrata przytomności a niskie ciśnienie.

## TaZła

Witam. Od urodzenia mam niskie ciśnienie. Czasami ono się normuje, czasami znów mocno spada. W dzieciństwie zdarzyło mi się dwa razy zemdleć i jak stwierdził lekarz właśnie przez niskie ciśnienie. W gimnazjum jednak strasznie przytyłam i miałam ciśnienie odpowiednie i bardzo dobrze się czułam jednak od 2 lat (mam teraz 22 lata) schudłam m.in. przez stres i znów ciśnienie mocno mi spadło a mianowicie miałam 90/60. I wtedy również zdarzyło mi się utracić przytomność. Jednak ostatnio coś mnie zaniepokoiło. Jak zaczęła się zima nagle ciśnienie podskoczyło mi do 153/90 i z przyjściem upałów unormowało się do 117/74. Jednak ostatnio po dniu spędzonym bardzo aktywnie na rowerze wieczorem wsiadłam w autobus i nagle zaczął mnie silnie boleć brzuch i po chwili straciłam przytomność. Po paru sekundach się ocknęłam i pasażerowie wyprowadzili mnie na zewnątrz. Wtedy ból brzucha jak ręką odjął. strasznie mnie to zaniepokoiło bo nigdy nie miałam takich bólów brzucha i omdleń z bólu. Jednak zastanawiam się nad jednym. W tym dniu zjadłam dużo żelek i niezbyt dobrze je pogryzłam, czy możliwe jest takie omdlenie jak coś stanie na żołądku?

----------


## Waszka

Na początek proszę podać wagę i swój wzrost chyba, że Pani umie sobie obliczyć BMI, jeśli ma Pani niedowagę to należałoby troszkę przytyć ponieważ dodatkowe kilogramy wyrównały by ciśnienie, jeśli natomiast waga jest w porządku to należy szukać dalej. 
Omdlenie które Pani opisała było omdleniem wazowagalnym centralnym które występuje kiedy np: osoba mająca niskie ciśnienie odczuwa silny ból lub nastepuje nagły wzrost ciśnienia poprzez np: silny stres, wyczerpujący wysiłek fizyczny. W Pani przypadku odczucie silnego bólu mogło być związane ze skurczami mięśni lub nagromadzeniem się gazów w jelicie co spowodowało wzrost ciśnienia we krwi i w efekcie omdlenie. Jednak aby zdiagnozować co Pani dokładnie dolega należy niezwłocznie udać się do lekarza najlepiej Kardiologa. Objawy mogą z pozoru wydawać się błache, ale warto sprawdzić, czy za tymi tajemniczymi bólami brzucha i omdleniem nie kryje poważniejsze schorzenie. 

Jednak myślę, że jest Pani typowym niedociśnieniowcem, który potrzebuje dużo ruchu i musi kontrolować swój stan zdrowia m.in mierząc ciśnienie co jakiś czas, zapisywac pomiary i obserwować i zapamiętywać ewentualne zmiany ciśnienia  :Smile:

----------


## Anita1

> Witam. Od urodzenia mam niskie ciśnienie. Czasami ono się normuje, czasami znów mocno spada. W dzieciństwie zdarzyło mi się dwa razy zemdleć i jak stwierdził lekarz właśnie przez niskie ciśnienie. W gimnazjum jednak strasznie przytyłam i miałam ciśnienie odpowiednie i bardzo dobrze się czułam jednak od 2 lat (mam teraz 22 lata) schudłam m.in. przez stres i znów ciśnienie mocno mi spadło a mianowicie miałam 90/60. I wtedy również zdarzyło mi się utracić przytomność. Jednak ostatnio coś mnie zaniepokoiło. Jak zaczęła się zima nagle ciśnienie podskoczyło mi do 153/90 i z przyjściem upałów unormowało się do 117/74. Jednak ostatnio po dniu spędzonym bardzo aktywnie na rowerze wieczorem wsiadłam w autobus i nagle zaczął mnie silnie boleć brzuch i po chwili straciłam przytomność. Po paru sekundach się ocknęłam i pasażerowie wyprowadzili mnie na zewnątrz. Wtedy ból brzucha jak ręką odjął. strasznie mnie to zaniepokoiło bo nigdy nie miałam takich bólów brzucha i omdleń z bólu. Jednak zastanawiam się nad jednym. W tym dniu zjadłam dużo żelek i niezbyt dobrze je pogryzłam, czy możliwe jest takie omdlenie jak coś stanie na żołądku?


Oczywiście że jest generalnie zalezy od tego co jest przyczyna bolu moze byc np zatrucie tymi zelkami swoja droga nie polecam ci jakichś takich wynalazkow typu zelki chipsy jakies galaretki pianki i inne sztuczne (gumowe) słodycze bo to jest robione sztucznie i tylko zapycha zoladek. Ja se swojego doświadczenia też miałam problem z niskim ciśnieniem ale z tym ,ze byłam chuda jak patyk i blada, a omdlenia nie zdarzały mi sie raz czy dwa tylko mdlalam nawet po kilka razy w tygodniu (zwłaszcza przy okresie to juz w ogole nie mogłam funkcjonowac jak normalni ludzi) poszlam do lekarza który doradził mi przytycie bo wazyłam ok. 57 kg przy wzroscie 173 cm, więc miałam niedowage.  No to przytyłam 10 kg i odrazu poczułam się dużo lepiej, do tego miałam zerwac z papierosami (jednak pale do dziś) i alkoholem. Ale z tego co piszesz masz bardzo duże rozbiezności w tym ciśnieniu, w zime 150 a w lato 117? To ty możesz mieć niedokrwienie lub zapalenie żył, moja mama kiedys miała i mdlała raz na miesiąc i lekarz stwierdził zapalenie żył i antybiotyki. Radze wybrać się do lekarza i powodzenia!

----------


## Waszka

Oprócz badań u Kardiologa polecałbym wizyte u Psychologa/Psychaitry gdyż może być to też na tle nerwicowym, może mieć Pani zwyczajną nerwicę lub mieć po prostu za dużo stresu. Jeśli zaś chodzi o te niedogryzione żelki, to tak jak z każdym jedzeniem - nie łykamy jak tabletki tylko dobrze rozgryzamy, gdyż zbyt zbite kawałki jedczenia (niedobrze zgryzione) powodują, że organizm wydziela zbyt dużo kwasu żołądkowego podrażniając żołądek itd wywołując ból także polecałbym na przyszłość dobrze rozgryść albo unikać jak pisała wyżej Anita gumowego jedzenia typu żelek i tym podobne... 

Także Kardiolog+Psycholog+kontrola stanu zdrowia( w tym ciśnienia i wagi) i unikanie szkodliwego jedzenia i objawy powinny minąć  :Smile:  
A przede wszystkim dużo ruchu rucha najlepszy na wszystko  :Big Grin:

----------


## TaZła

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedzi na moje pytanie. Jeżeli chodzi o moją wagę to ważę 61 kg a mój wzrost wynosi 170 cm. W ciągu czterech lat schudłam około 20 kg i w tym czasie zaczęły się znowu problemy z niskim ciśnieniem. W najbliższym czasie udam się z pewnością do lekarza i odłożę różne nie zdrowe produkty.

----------


## Waszka

Twoje BMI wynosi 21.1 a idealna waga w tym przypadku wynosi 62 kg, zatem waga jest tutaj w porządku  :Smile:

----------

